# D2 Druide



## Monasaxx (31. Juli 2008)

Hiho!

Möchte auch wieder mit D2 anfangen.
Meine erste Wahl wäre der Druide.

Kann mir ein Druiden experte sagen was man zu beachten hat,oder einfach nur wertvolle Tipps geben*g*
Also welche waffen,rüstung und so zeug ideal für den Druiden wären.
Skillung wäre auch recht nützlich,wobei ich eher zu den späteren talenten tipps brauche.*g*
Welche Atrribute skillen....ach ihr wisst schon,all den kram halt fürn Anfang


bedanke mich schon mal

lg
Mona


----------



## Hupfdole (31. Juli 2008)

Mach nen Wutwolf

HIER findest du alles nötige was du brauchst. 

Mit der passenden Waffe mach der unfassbaren Schaden, wobei deine Attacken extrem sparsam sind. Und Life-Leech haste auch massig.


----------



## Monasaxx (31. Juli 2008)

Hupfdole schrieb:


> Mach nen Wutwolf
> 
> HIER findest du alles nötige was du brauchst.
> 
> Mit der passenden Waffe mach der unfassbaren Schaden, wobei deine Attacken extrem sparsam sind. Und Life-Leech haste auch massig.



ok danke.guck ich mir ma an


----------



## FieserFiesling (31. Juli 2008)

kann man nicht mal n sticky baun, wo einfach nur die indiablo seite mit ihren char-guides verlinkt ist? ^^


----------



## Monasaxx (31. Juli 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> kann man nicht mal n sticky baun, wo einfach nur die indiablo seite mit ihren char-guides verlinkt ist? ^^



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxYQ (1. August 2008)

Frage Beantwortet

Indiablo2 Guides




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (1. August 2008)

noxYQ schrieb:


> Frage Beantwortet
> 
> Indiablo2 Guides
> 
> ...



ich möchte eigentlich auch persönliche tipps von Spielern.
Bin mir sicher das der eine oder andere einen parat hat.


----------



## Exitus91 (1. August 2008)

Entscheid dich halt vorher wie du spielen willst.
Im Nahkampf , als Ele oder als Beschwörer ( also lässte hauptsächlich deine tiere für dich kämpfen)
Wenn Nahkampf muss du gucken was dir mehr gefällt, Bär oder Wolf, können beide richtig geskillt Massig dmg machen.
Der Ele ist eigentlich nur als HurricanEle zu empfehlen, zumindest war es so als ich noch gespielt hab, naja ich hab trozdem alle hurris mit meinem Feuer umgehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur gewusst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wussten halt viele nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja der Beschwörer fritze ist nicht so toll, find ich als Nekro besser. weil die Tiere eigentlich viel zu schwach sind, hab jedenfalls nie starke gesehn.

Du musst dich halt entscheiden was dir am meisten spaß macht.


----------



## Vatenkeist (1. August 2008)

das schöne am wut wolf -mit lvl 61 biste ausgeskillt und machst danach nur deine wölfe/bären stärker


----------



## Syrics (1. August 2008)

auch wenns offtopic ist: ich selber habe meine assassine auf 78 gespielt und wenn du das auch schaffst...dann is die kleine unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich dir eins raten kann: Skille (wenn du Assassine spielst ich fand dudus schon immer irwie gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) NIE auf den (bin mir net mehr sicher wie der heißt) Phönix schlag oder element schlag,sondern bau deinen blitzschlag voll aus mit zwei chop chops inner hand bekommste immer 2 punkte ---> Blitznova die die mobs zu 100% umhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magierrin ist devinitiv overpowerd meiner meinung nach.

Bei duds...hmm...hab nur einen bis level 20 oder so gespielt is schon ganz ok aber assassine macht am meisten bock!aber is geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

